# Eggs?



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

Okay, so I just realized that there are maybe just over 20 round, white eggs on the back wall of my tank and on the filter pipe. I haven't been able to get a good picture yet. One of my cories has been looking fat lately. And I googled Corydora Eggs and found a picture very much ressembling the eggs in my tank.










Problem is. I dont want to be overrun with Corydora fry. I dont have any possible way of taking care of the fry nor do I have much time either. What do I do?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Leave them in the tank, most likely the minnows will eat the eggs or young fry.


----------

